# Nikon D3300 not letting me focus and recompose?



## gayle23 (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi I have been trying to use the focus and recompose technique in single servo focus setting. I'm quite new to these focus modes. I press the shutter half way with the little red light focusing on what I want it to but whenever I recompose it doesn't lock that focus and what I want goes out of focus. Anyone know what I'm doing wrong? I'm frustrated as I've been missing lots of shots in auto focus mode. Thanks.


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 8, 2016)

Do you have the button on back top right labeled AF-L/AE-L.  If you press that it will Lock the Focus in that situation.
pg 74 & 82 on the AF-S Single Servo mode describes what you are doing
but page 81 describes the AF-L/AE-L button ... that button always works for me and I use it often for the scenario you describe.


----------



## Designer (Nov 8, 2016)

gayle23 said:


> Hi I have been trying to use the focus and recompose technique in single servo focus setting. I'm quite new to these focus modes. I press the shutter half way with the little red light focusing on what I want it to but whenever I recompose it doesn't lock that focus and what I want goes out of focus. Anyone know what I'm doing wrong? I'm frustrated as I've been missing lots of shots in auto focus mode. Thanks.


It might be just your finger.  (BAD FINGER!)  I think it takes some practice to be able to press half-way, and hold that without moving your finger, while at the same time moving the frame to where you want it.  

First; check your settings.  Make sure of the focus mode chosen.  Set your shutter to "anytime" shutter release.  Turn on the focus beep.  Watch in the viewfinder for the green focus dot.  Do some practice while just relaxing.


----------



## gayle23 (Nov 8, 2016)

Designer said:


> gayle23 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I have been trying to use the focus and recompose technique in single servo focus setting. I'm quite new to these focus modes. I press the shutter half way with the little red light focusing on what I want it to but whenever I recompose it doesn't lock that focus and what I want goes out of focus. Anyone know what I'm doing wrong? I'm frustrated as I've been missing lots of shots in auto focus mode. Thanks.
> ...


Thank's everyone, I will try all that out tonight and see if I succeed.


----------



## goodguy (Nov 8, 2016)

Also could be the lens is on manual
See that the switch on the lens is on A/M mode and not M mode


----------



## gayle23 (Nov 8, 2016)

goodguy said:


> Also could be the lens is on manual
> See that the switch on the lens is on A/M mode and not M mode


Right I still can't get it to lock focus. It's on A/M mode on the lens I just checked. I'm really trying to hold my finger half down but that's not working and when I press the AE-L/AF-l button its still doesn't lock it. I notice that when I press that button AE-L pops up on the screen not AF-l. Does that mean somehow it's set to locking exposure not focus? Thanks for the advice so far.


----------



## DarkShadow (Nov 8, 2016)

Are you getting the confirmation beep with a solid green circle bottom left looking through the view finder.


----------



## Designer (Nov 8, 2016)

gayle23 said:


> I notice that when I press that button AE-L pops up on the screen not AF-l. Does that mean somehow it's set to locking exposure not focus? Thanks for the advice so far.


I'd say yes.  Make sure of ALL your settings, including that button.  I've never actually used that button myself, because it just seemed easier to use the finger that is already on the shutter release.


----------



## Advanced Photo (Nov 8, 2016)

Make sure you actually selected the single servo m,ode and didn't just highlight it and not save the changes...it sounds like it is in dynamic mode.


----------



## DarkShadow (Nov 8, 2016)

Yes it could be In AF-A or AF-C Mode. It sounds like you know what your doing with focus and recompose,but its hard to guess someones knowledge of the system they are using so just In case.Here is a video that might help


----------



## Advanced Photo (Nov 8, 2016)

Yep, and even though it says it is in a mode, there could be a software or hardware glitch that is keeping it from actually being in that mode. Try a reset. Have you been around static electricity lately with the camera? New carpets or dry air?


----------



## goodguy (Nov 9, 2016)

ok, try everything and if its still not working well there is Nikon service, they are very good, get your camera fixed and you will get it back fully working.
No need to get too worried here, that's why you have warranty right ?
**** happened, then you go to Nikon and they fix it


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 9, 2016)

Is this camera new to you?
Did you buy it used ?

Someone could have reconfigured those buttons to do a variety of things.

I was at Bestbuy over the weekend trying a D500 and all that you mentioned didn't work.
The Release button was release only.   The backbutton was AF-Lock, which you have to keep pressed.
Then it took a proper photo.  I have my cameras set up differently, so it drove me crazy until I reset everything back to factory.

Read your manual for each button you are pressing, and then check each of those features on the camera to see what they are configured for.

Start at pg 133 in your manual on Setup, Buttons  -- AE/AF-L button pg 143 needs to be set to anything but AF-ON.  If it is on AF-ON then you have to press and hold the rear button AE-L/AF-L to obtain Focus & lock.  A half release on the front top button won't focus.


----------



## gayle23 (Nov 9, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> Is this camera new to you?
> Did you buy it used ?
> 
> Someone could have reconfigured those buttons to do a variety of things.
> ...


Right, thanks for all responses. I doubled checked that it was in single servo mode and single point AF but still didn't work so just reset the factory settings and it says the shutter release button AE-L is on and also AF is on. So your saying that it should be off for it to hold focus with just the half release? Will give it a go. Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## gayle23 (Nov 9, 2016)

gayle23 said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > Is this camera new to you?
> ...


Hmm, it doesn't let me turn AF off. Am I being dim?


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 9, 2016)

let me take some screen shots of the manual.

but try using the the back button AE-L/AF-L button and see if that focuses, then use the release button to take a photo.   See if that works ?


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 9, 2016)

Don't mix up Single Servo mode and AF mode while we check for this.  That is separate.

Check the programming of this button below, in the Setup Menu, Camera Setup




If this is set to "AF-ON"  then you'll want to set it to
"AE/AF lock"
then the Shutter Release button should work fine.


----------



## gayle23 (Nov 10, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> Don't mix up Single Servo mode and AF mode while we check for this.  That is separate.
> 
> Check the programming of this button below, in the Setup Menu, Camera Setup
> View attachment 130074
> ...


Thank you so much, I 'think' it's working now. I reset the factory settings and it stopped focusing altogether which panicked me a bit! I've set the AE/AF lock. Gonna try to take some shots tomorrow in day light to make sure! I keep taking ones indoors tonight but they are coming out a bit blurry as there is not much light. 
Thanks again 
Gayle


----------



## gayle23 (Nov 10, 2016)

gayle23 said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > Don't mix up Single Servo mode and AF mode while we check for this.  That is separate.
> ...


----------



## gayle23 (Nov 11, 2016)

gayle23 said:


> gayle23 said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...


----------



## gayle23 (Nov 11, 2016)

Okay so it's still not working for me but I'm just not sure I'm not doing something wrong. When doing focus and recompose should you be able to move you camera away back and forth from the subject and it stay in focus or are you supposed to move it just a little side to side? It might be a silly question!


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 11, 2016)

Try this

half press the Release Button to obtain focus

Then press that back Button AE-L/AF-L button and hold it down and then recompose your shot.  Keep it held down then press the Release to take the shot.

see if that works for you.


----------



## Designer (Nov 11, 2016)

gayle23 said:


> Okay so it's still not working for me but I'm just not sure I'm not doing something wrong. When doing focus and recompose should you be able to move you camera away back and forth from the subject and it stay in focus or are you supposed to move it just a little side to side? It might be a silly question!


Only the part that was in focus to begin with.  I really wish you had posted an example so we wouldn't be required to keep guessing.  

Say for instance; you focus on someone's face, and the camera gives you the green dot and a beep to indicate focus has been achieved.  Then, without moving your finger up or down, you swing the frame to the left (or right) to include something in the background.  The object in the background will NOT be in focus, while the person't face should still be in fairly good focus as long as your finger hasn't moved off the button.  

You will NOT get another green dot or beep at this stage.  Finish the exposure by pressing your index finger the remainder of the way down to release the shutter.  Depending on how far to the left or right you panned the camera, the person's face should be in fairly good focus.  

If your index finger is not doing it, then you can use the AF-L button, but that means you'll have to configure your hand so you can press that button (probably using your thumb) when the person's face is in focus.  This involves learning that button, how and when to press it, which is why I never bothered with it.


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 11, 2016)

gayle23 said:


> Okay so it's still not working for me but I'm just not sure I'm not doing something wrong. When doing focus and recompose should you be able to move you camera away back and forth from the subject and it stay in focus or are you supposed to move it just a little side to side? It might be a silly question!


You should not change the distance from you to the subject at all.  ie, don't walk around etc.

If you just lock focus, turn the camera slightly to change the composition in the frame then finish shooting it should work.  This is because the focus point is at a particular spot/distance from the camera to where the distance of the subject where it obtained focus.  If you change that distance then the subject may not be in focus anymore.

You also could just zoom out to provide more area, take the photo without recomposing and then crop the way you want it later.


----------



## gayle23 (Nov 11, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> gayle23 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay so it's still not working for me but I'm just not sure I'm not doing something wrong. When doing focus and recompose should you be able to move you camera away back and forth from the subject and it stay in focus or are you supposed to move it just a little side to side? It might be a silly question!
> ...



Yes that makes sense, I think I was moving it too far away distance wise and maybe had it in too large an aperture, f.1.8? I had watched a youtube video where the bloke was moving it around like crazy so I got confused. Thanks I will keep practising and post some pics if I still have trouble. Thanks you for bearing with me on this.


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 11, 2016)

f/1.8 provides a very thin depth of field if the subject is close.
So generally *any* movement will take the subject out of focus.

Depth of Field example ==> Struggling with Focus

information about Depth of Field ==> Understanding Depth of Field in Photography


this is exactly why providing a pictures helps everyone.  You know the saying "a picture speaks a thousand words".  

There is so much EXIF information ... 
the wrong Shutter speed can cause blurriness
the wrong Aperture can cause bluriness
too high of ISO can cause bluriness/noise
a cheap tripod can cause bluriness
blowing wind while on a tripod can cause bluriness
not holding the camera steady can cause bluriness
AF system, lens, knowledge of how to use it can cause bluriness.

and we're kinda left guessing the entire stuff without looking at examples.


----------



## Designer (Nov 11, 2016)

gayle23 said:


> I think I was moving it too far away distance wise and maybe had it in too large an aperture, f.1.8? .


It should have been obvious that the distance from the lens to your subject is the thing that must not change.  Pan only.  If the distance changes, then it can't possibly be in focus.

The extremely wide aperture you're using means your depth of field (that is in focus) is extremely thin, sometimes only a few inches.  If you move back or forward more than one inch, don't expect your original subject to be in focus. 

While learning this procedure, use a much smaller aperture; at most f5.6 or smaller.  Way smaller if you want a high rate of success.


----------



## Designer (Nov 11, 2016)

That's what I mean about making us keep guessing until we finally find out (post #21) that you were trying to physically walk around to and fro.


----------



## gayle23 (Nov 12, 2016)

Well I'm feeling a bit stupid now, I'm really pretty new to this so things are not so obvious to me as they might be to others. I got confused because of a video I watched where the bloke was moving all around. Now I understand. Sorry for wasting your time and thanks for your responses.


----------



## Designer (Nov 12, 2016)

gayle23 said:


> Sorry for wasting your time and thanks for your responses.


Think nothing of it.  Glad to help.


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 12, 2016)

gayle23 said:


> Well I'm feeling a bit stupid now, I'm really pretty new to this so things are not so obvious to me as they might be to others. I got confused because of a video I watched where the bloke was moving all around. Now I understand. Sorry for wasting your time and thanks for your responses.


It's party of learning.
You know what you are doing because it's all in front of you.
For us, we need the *most* information as possible in order to help otherwise we're just guessing.


----------

